# [solved] gentoo mim install. no eth0

## sander_demeester

hallo mede linux gebruikers.

ik heb een probleemje. ik heb gentoo mim install geinstaleert in virtualbox. ik heb mijn wifi card van mijn host systeem gedeeld met de virtual network card. toen ik het instaleerde had ik geen probleem. eth0 interface werkt herkent en ik had internet. maar na het instaleren werd eth0 niet meer herkent en had ik ook geen internet meer.

kan iemand mij helpen met het oplossen van mijn probleem.

als iemand iets weet zend gerust een mailtje naar: demeester.sander@gmail.com

Dank bij voorbaad

----------

## nixnut

Contoleer dat je de nic driver in je kernel hebt.

In menuconfig onder Device Drivers -> Ethernet device support -> Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit) moet 'AMD PCnet32 PCI support' geselecteerd zijn.

----------

## sander_demeester

 *nixnut wrote:*   

> Contoleer dat je de nic driver in je kernel hebt.
> 
> In menuconfig onder Device Drivers -> Ethernet device support -> Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit) moet 'AMD PCnet32 PCI support' geselecteerd zijn.

 

ok, ik ben nu mijn kernel aan het herconfigureren

----------

## sander_demeester

 *sander_demeester wrote:*   

>  *nixnut wrote:*   Contoleer dat je de nic driver in je kernel hebt.
> 
> In menuconfig onder Device Drivers -> Ethernet device support -> Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit) moet 'AMD PCnet32 PCI support' geselecteerd zijn. 
> 
> ok, ik ben nu mijn kernel aan het herconfigureren

 

oke... dat is gedaan nieuwe kernel entry gemaakt in grub.conf en het werkt!!!!

dank u!!!

----------

